# Rutas de un bus que sólo circulan un día



## ramonjosegn

Tengo un sitio web donde comento sobre rutas de buses.

En ocasiones aparecen rutas que sólo circulan durante un día por eventos especiales (por ejemplo este domingo por elecciones presidenciales).

No sé cómo se denominan estas rutas temporales que sólo funcionan durante un día. ¿Alguna idea?

Gracias


----------



## ukimix

¿Tours... ? La RAE lo incluye pero referido a movilizaciones por motivos de distracción, así que no sé si te sirva.


----------



## ramonjosegn

Realmente no me sirve, ya que en este caso es por desplazamientos por necesidad (buses urbanos), o por ocasiones especiales en el caso de rutas temporales (o como sea el término).


----------



## Ludaico

Hola, Ramón:
A ver si te sirve éste:


> *discrecional.*
> (De discreción).
> 3. adj. Dicho de un servicio de transporte: Que no está sujeto a ningún compromiso de regularidad.


----------



## ramonjosegn

Ludaico said:


> Hola, Ramón:
> A ver si te sirve éste:



Gracias aunque me queda la duda de si aplica a un servicio que sólo opera una vez, porque si "no está sujeto a regularidad" imagino que implica que funciona más de una vez.


----------



## Ludaico

Servicio singular.
Servicio extraordinario.
Servicio eventual.
Servicio circunstancial.


----------



## ukimix

Entonces, 'rutas especiales', dado que en el sitio web tuyo, 'ruta' debe aplicarse a una gran variedad de ... rutas.


----------



## ramonjosegn

Ludaico said:


> Servicio singular.
> Servicio extraordinario.
> Servicio eventual.
> Servicio circunstancial.



Estaba revisando "discrecional" y también implica que el usuario impone el uso del servicio (por lo tanto no puede ser una ruta pre-establecida).

Alguien me dijo que en su ciudad dicen _"ruta emergente"_.

Seguiré investigando, aunque tomo nota de tus sugerencias Ludaico. Gracias


----------



## ramonjosegn

ukimix said:


> Entonces, 'rutas especiales', dado que en el sitio web tuyo, 'ruta' debe aplicarse a una gran variedad de ... rutas.



Aunque teóricamente sería el término más familiar y entendible, el problema es que las rutas se dividieron en varios tipos, y uno de ellos precisamente es "rutas especiales" (que en realidad son rutas interurbanas), por lo que no puedo usar ese término ya que causaría una gran confusión, pues los visitantes de la web esporádicos pensarían que esa ruta "especial" sale fuera de la ciudad...


----------



## ukimix

tons, 'rutas extraordinarias' como dice Ludaico.


----------



## ramonjosegn

ukimix said:


> tons, 'rutas exclusivas' como dice Ludaico.



Me agrada la idea de "ruta eventual" pero no encuentro en ninguna parte online que alguien la haya mencionado así alguna vez.


----------



## ukimix

En ese caso también puede ser 'ruta ocasional', con el sentido de que se la hace para una _ocasión_ especial.


----------



## Gabriel

"Ocasional" me suena a "de vez en cuando", no a una única vez.

Me gustó "extraordinaria". Podría ser también "excepcional".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:


Ludaico said:


> Servicio singular.
> Servicio extraordinario.
> Servicio eventual.
> Servicio circunstancial.


A las muy buenas propuestas de Ludaico añado:
- servicio / ruta especial / buses especiales


> Fuente
> Los *autobuses especiales* harán el recorrido hasta Santa Faz partiendo de plaza del mar y habrá uno *cada 5 minutos desde las 8 de la mañana hasta las 21.30 horas.*


Supongo que cada ayuntamiento tendrá su vocabulario propio. Si necesitas la expresión para tu zona acércate o llama al ayuntamiento.

Hasta luego


----------



## ukimix

Sí, pero 'ocasión' también es usada para referirse a algo que ocurre de modo extraordinario. Por eso hablaba de la ocasión especial. En todo caso, 'eventual' también tiene la connotación de algo que se hace de vez en cuando. Sí puede ser 'ruta extraordinaria'. De todos modos, el sitio debe dar una breve explicación de lo que ella es, y así el usuario sale de dudas.


----------



## ramonjosegn

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> A las muy buenas propuestas de Ludaico añado:
> - servicio / ruta especial / buses especiales
> 
> Supongo que cada ayuntamiento tendrá su vocabulario propio. Si necesitas la expresión para tu zona acércate o llama al ayuntamiento.
> 
> Hasta luego



Me gustó lo de eventual. Efectivamente -como ya comenté- en mi ciudad se separaron los buses en varios grupos (urbano, complementario, especial, dual, metrobus). Motivo por el que no puedo usar "especial" ya que hace referencia a las rutas interurbanas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo los llamaría servicios contratados (ejemplos: clubes de fútbol para transportar a la afición, partidos políticos, etc.).
Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

ukimix said:


> En ese caso también puede ser 'ruta ocasional', con el sentido de que se la hace para una _ocasión _especial.



Me gusta. Creo que esta es la mejor de todas las propuestas. Ocasional no implica que se va a realizar más veces, sino todo lo contrario. El servicio se presta o la ruta se monta "*para la ocasión*", ocasión que no se va a repetir. 
Saludos.


----------



## lavecilla

ramonjosegn said:


> Tengo un sitio web donde comento sobre rutas de buses.
> 
> En ocasiones aparecen rutas que sólo circulan durante un día por eventos especiales (por ejemplo este domingo por elecciones presidenciales).
> 
> No sé cómo se denominan estas rutas temporales que sólo funcionan durante un día. ¿Alguna idea?
> 
> Gracias




Si lo que quieres es dar en tu sitio web un nombre original para estos casos, seguiremos pensando y proponiéndote nombres. Con mucho gusto, sinceramente.

Pero si lo que deseas es ajustarte a la realidad, es decir, referirte a esta clase de rutas con el nombre que se le dio en su día (estuviera mejor o peor elegido desde el punto de vista semántico), que se ha mantenido durante muchísimos años y que es la denominación que todo el mundo conoce y entiende, te sugiero que elijas "Servicio discrecional", como te ha recomendado Ludaico en el post 4. 

No sé si, además, es el nombre que se le da oficialmente en las ordenanzas municipales referentes a la circulación rodada, pero al menos es una expresión que aparece con mucha frecuencia en sus articulados. 

Y si conviene al caso, puedes añadir más datos. Veamos: "Mediante x autocares de servicio discrecional se desplazaron x' personas a tal lugar para realizar tal cosa". 

No obstante, cuando un partido político, un club de fútbol o, en en general, cualquier asociación pone a disposición de sus seguidores o asociados una serie de autocares para facilitarles el desplazamiento, no es necesario especificar, porque ya se supone, que esos vehículos son de servicio discrecional (no son servicios o líneas regulares), y de ese modo -sin especificar- es como aparece después redactado en las reseñas de los periódicos.

A seguir bien.

P. D.: Por poner un ejemplo, he elegido este que es de un club modesto.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola y buenos días.

Os prometo que jamás comprendí qué quería decir "servicio discrecional" . Entendia/entiendo que es un servicio donde el conductor/chofer para donde le viene en gana. Ya sé que no es eso, exacatamente,  pero es lo que que me viene a la cabeza siempre que lo he visto, y creo que a mucha más gente puede que le ocurra lo mismo. 
En la ciudades españolas para las fechas cercanas al 1 de novbre. y ese propio dia, en que se tiene la costumbre de ir a visitar la tumba de los allegados fallecidos, los ayuntamientos/Casa municipal, o como se llame en otros lugares, ponen más autobuses urbanos para esa ruta cubrir la demanda de usuarios para así aumentar la frecuencia. También ocurre para otros acontecimientos haciendo itinerarios nuevos, o modificando los tradicionales, para evitar el uso de vehículo particular (partidos de fútbol especiales, por ejemplo) . A éstos autobuses urbanos de más se les llama "_*servicio especial por*_..." y todo el mundo entiende que sólo funcionaran durante los días previos y el 1 de novbre; o en el caso del fútbol, en ese día en concreto.


----------



## ramonjosegn

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo los llamaría servicios contratados (ejemplos: clubes de fútbol para transportar a la afición, partidos políticos, etc.).
> Saludos



Bueno quizás no lo dejé claro, pero no son servicios contratados, son servicios que la Alcaldía/Ayuntamiento flota para ocasiones especiales.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Elxenc said:


> Hola y buenos días.
> 
> Os prometo que jamás comprendí qué quería decir "servicio discrecional" . Entendia/entiendo que es un servicio donde el conductor/chofer para donde le viene en gana. Ya sé que no es eso, exacatamente,  pero es lo que que me viene a la cabeza siempre que lo he visto, y creo que a mucha más gente puede que le ocurra lo mismo.
> En la ciudades españolas para las fechas cercanas al 1 de novbre. y ese propio dia, en que se tiene la costumbre de ir a visitar la tumba de los allegados fallecidos, los ayuntamientos/Casa municipal, o como se llame en otros lugares, ponen más autobuses urbanos para esa ruta cubrir la demanda de usuarios para así aumentar la frecuencia. También ocurre para otros acontecimientos haciendo itinerarios nuevos, o modificando los tradicionales, para evitar el uso de vehículo particular (partidos de fútbol especiales, por ejemplo) . A éstos autobuses urbanos de más se les llama "_*servicio especial por*_..." y todo el mundo entiende que sólo funcionaran durante los días previos y el 1 de novbre; o en el caso del fútbol, en ese día en concreto.


Es exactamente lo que tenía en mente, puse como ejemplo una romería anual desde Alicante en la que, a parte del resfuerzo de la flota de la línea habitual, se crean rutas desde otros puntos de la ciudad; lo mismo para el 1 de noviembre.



ramonjosegn said:


> Bueno quizás no lo dejé claro, pero no son servicios contratados, son servicios que la Alcaldía/Ayuntamiento flota para ocasiones *especiales*.


Estamos de acuerdo, tú mismo lo dices . Insisto, si no te conviene lo que se dice en otros puntos geográficos pregunta directamente a tu ayuntamiento .


----------



## Ludaico

ramonjosegn said:


> Bueno quizás no lo dejé claro, pero no son servicios contratados, son servicios que la Alcaldía/Ayuntamiento flota para _*ocasiones especiales*_.



Utilizas aquí dos términos, *ocasión *y *especial*, que ya te han dicho:



Cintia&Martine said:


> - servicio / *ruta especial* / busesespeciales…






ukimix said:


> En ese caso también puede ser '*ruta ocasional*', con el sentido de quese la hace para una ocasión especial.


----------



## ramonjosegn

lavecilla said:


> Si lo que quieres es dar en tu sitio web un nombre original para estos casos, seguiremos pensando y proponiéndote nombres. Con mucho gusto, sinceramente.
> 
> Pero si lo que deseas es ajustarte a la realidad, es decir, referirte a esta clase de rutas con el nombre que se le dio en su día (estuviera mejor o peor elegido desde el punto de vista semántico), que se ha mantenido durante muchísimos años y que es la denominación que todo el mundo conoce y entiende, te sugiero que elijas "Servicio discrecional", como te ha recomendado Ludaico en el post 4.



Sin embargo por el significado, en los sitios que he revisado, "discrecional" implica que los usuarios especifican el recorrido de la ruta o la contratan, cuando en mi caso son rutas que flota la Alcaldía por un día para eventos ocasionales.


----------



## ramonjosegn

Ludaico said:


> Utilizas aquí dos términos, *ocasión *y *especial*, que ya te han dicho:




Gracias por la ayuda, no pensé qué fuera tan complejo y que se usaran términos tan diferentes en varios países.

Incluso alguien me comentó que en su país se dice _"ruta emergente"._


----------



## ukimix

En mi concepto te estás liando demasiado. No te preocupes, que la página y las actividades que se desarrollan en torno a toda esta variedad de rutas harán claro el significado del término que quieras usar. Varios de los que te han sugerido te servirían     bastante bien; porque el significado de las palabras viene moldeado por las circunstancias de uso. Es decir, las circunstancias de uso ayudarán a darle al término que elijas su significado preciso. Así pues, lo que necesitas es tomar una decisión. Saludo.


----------



## ramonjosegn

ukimix said:


> En mi concepto te estás liando demasiado. No te preocupes, que la página y las actividades que se desarrollan en torno a toda esta variedad de rutas harán claro el significado del término que quieras usar. Varios de los que te han sugerido te servirían     bastante bien; porque el significado de las palabras viene moldeado por las circunstancias de uso. Es decir, las circunstancias de uso ayudarán a darle al término que elijas su significado preciso. Así pues, lo que necesitas es tomar una decisión. Saludo.



Gracias por la sugerencia. Si me complico "demasiado" es porque ya estamos pensando en comenzar a incorporar rutas de ciudades de otros países y necesito que el significado quede claro sin importar el país de procedencia.


----------



## Pinairun

No creo que aporte nada nuevo, pero el Ayuntamiento de mi pueblo habla de "servicio especial de autobuses":  "Autobús especial de subida a...", "Autobús especial al velódromo", por ejemplo, cuando se dan situaciones como las de la consulta.
Lo mismo ocurre con el ferrocarril, que ofrece un "Servicio especial de trenes".


----------



## ukimix

ramonjosegn said:


> Gracias por la sugerencia. Si me complico "demasiado" es porque ya estamos pensando en comenzar a incorporar rutas de ciudades de otros países y necesito que el significado quede claro sin importar el país de procedencia.



Ok, pero piensa que los visitantes, como todo buen turista, saben que están en otro pais, y por tanto que hay que tener cuidado con los términos porque se usan de otro modo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El orden de preferencia de los adjetivos apropiados para estos servicios de autobuses no regulares sería:
1. *Discrecional*.
En caso de estar ocupado ya este adjetivo:
2. *Especial*.
Si a su vez estuviese ocupado este adjetivo:
3. *Eventual*. (Tiene la ventaja de la paronimia _evento/eventual_.)
También podría usarse:
4. *Extraordinario*.


----------



## Xiscomx

A mi me gusta «ruta o línea esporádica» y si la quieres perfilar un poco más:
—Ruta esporádica de Fin de Año.
—Ruta esporádica de Viernes Santo.
—Ruta esporádica de Todos los Santos.
y así un largo etcétera.
Un saludo.


----------



## ramonjosegn

ukimix said:


> Ok, pero piensa que los visitantes, como todo buen turista, saben que están en otro pais, y por tanto que hay que tener cuidado con los términos porque se usan de otro modo.



Gracias por TODAS las sugerencias.

Cuando digo de abordar más países, me refiero a que usuarios de otro país entren al sitio web a consultar sus rutas en su propio país. Precisamente lo que intento evitar es un lenguaje que no sea lo bastante neutro para todo el mundo.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Antes comencé un párrafo de este modo: "No sé si, además, es el nombre que se le da oficialmente en las ordenanzas municipales..."

Y ahora puedo decir que sí lo sé, ya que en este enlace es fácil comprobar que en muchas ordenanzas municipales relativas a la circulación de vehículos se citan, además de los taxis, los servicios o transportes públicos, los transportes escolares y quizá algún otro transporte especial, se citan, repito, los transportes o *servicios discrecionales*.

Sólo en la dos primeras páginas hay al menos una decena de municipios que utilizan esa denominación: Valencia, Pamplona, Sevilla, Fuengirola, Calahorra, Galdácano, Marbella, Granada, Sanlúcar, Mundaca... Y en la página 4 hay hasta una sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla y León que también menciona "los servicios discrecionales de viajeros".

Yo solo te informo de lo que he encontrado en internet, ramonjosegn, y ahora tú... (ya sabes cuál es la segunda parte de la frase).

Cordialmente.


----------



## Elxenc

Pinairun said:


> No creo que aporte nada nuevo, pero el Ayuntamiento de mi pueblo habla de "servicio especial de autobuses":  "Autobús especial de subida a...", "Autobús especial al velódromo", por ejemplo, cuando se dan situaciones como las de la consulta.
> Lo mismo ocurre con el ferrocarril, que ofrece un "Servicio especial de trenes".



Hola:
 Voy a reiterar algo que ya he dicho. Una cosa es el lenguaje oficial u oficioso/pomposo que se sigue usando por los estamentos oficiales "seanse" ayuntamientos, ministerios y por ende otras empresas que se contagian de ese tipo de lenguaje ampuloso, y que la mayoría de personas no acabamos de entender del todo al cien por cien, como por ejemplo el caso que nos ocupa. He mirado el enlace para con algunos ayuntamientos españoles y veo que la mayoría de los citados hablan de la regulación del transporte "discrecional", pues bien, después de  una pequeña campaña encuestadora ha resultado que nadie de las personas a las que he preguntado, de cultura media-alta, no sabía a ciencia cierta que quería decir eso de "transporte discrecional" y para nada coincidía con lo que realmente pretenden decir desde las esferas oficiales. Sinceramente para el transporte mediante autobuses,autocars, guaguas, camionetas, colectivos, trolebuses, tranvias, etc., y más si en esa "web" van a entrar extranjeros a la lengua castellana, digo que se entendería mejor con sólo decir: Servicio *especial* de... autocares (en esta parte de España los llamamos así, si salen del municipio) desde el aeropuerto a la ciudad de... Repito si pones Servicio Discrecional de autocares... poca gente te iba a entender el mensaje.

Saludos.


P.D.  Ayer leí en un contenedor de ropa usada más o menos ésto: *Prohibido , según la legislación vigente, que se intente entrar *(meterse por las bocas del contenedor*) para extraer la ropa aquí depositada. El sistema de seguridad los retendría impidiendo su salida *-retorcidillos los redactores, no?-*.  *Todo ésto para decir que es peligroso colarse por las bocas ya que el sistema de puertas impide salir y la empresas les podría denunciar. De entrada, no existe "legislación" (leyes) para ésto. Es una concesión de los ayuntamientos a empresas para la recogida de ropa usada y su posterior puesta en circulación, la que tenga vida útil. Con esta perorata os señalo que para decir que *es peligroso meterse en estos ingenios*, que debería de ser el mensaje más importante, creo yo ( ya se sé de, al menos, dos casos de personas que han fallecido al quedar atrapados en estos contenedores), pues utilizan un mensaje tan lleno de paja que la mayoría no llega al final de su lectura. Al menos en España seguimos con un lenguaje "oficial" ampuloso y poco directo.


----------



## ramonjosegn

Elxenc said:


> Hola:
> Voy a reiterar algo que ya he dicho. Una cosa es el lenguaje oficial u oficioso/pomposo que se sigue usando por los estamentos oficiales "seanse" ayuntamientos, ministerios y por ende otras empresas que se contagian de ese tipo de lenguaje ampuloso, y que la mayoría de personas no acabamos de entender del todo al cien por cien, como por ejemplo el caso que nos ocupa. He mirado el enlace para con algunos ayuntamientos españoles y veo que la mayoría de los citados hablan de la regulación del transporte "discrecional", pues bien, después de  una pequeña campaña encuestadora ha resultado que nadie de las personas a las que he preguntado, de cultura media-alta, no sabía a ciencia cierta que quería decir eso de "transporte discrecional" y para nada coincidía con lo que realmente pretenden decir desde las esferas oficiales. Sinceramente para el transporte mediante autobuses,autocars, guaguas, camionetas, colectivos, trolebuses, tranvias, etc., y más si en esa "web" van a entrar extranjeros a la lengua castellana, digo que se entendería mejor con sólo decir: Servicio *especial* de... autocares (en esta parte de España los llamamos así, si salen del municipio) desde el aeropuerto a la ciudad de... Repito si pones Servicio Discrecional de autocares... poca gente te iba a entender el mensaje.
> 
> Saludos.
> .



Gracias por la ayuda, aunque vuelvo a insistir que existe ya el término de "Especial" para un grupo de buses, que en realidad debieron llamarse "grupo de buses interurbanos".


----------



## Gabriel

ramonjosegn said:


> Gracias por la ayuda, aunque vuelvo a insistir que existe ya el término de "Especial" para un grupo de buses, que en realidad debieron llamarse "grupo de buses interurbanos".


¿Y por qué no los renombras?
Dado que quieres hacer un sitio web de uso internacional informando los servicios de buses de varias ciudades en varios países manteniendo la nomenclatura, y que no podrás encontrar una única nomenclatura que coincida con el "uso estándar" de todas las ciudades, porque tienen estándares distintos.

Entonces, como dijiste, es mejor usar algo lo más "neutro" posible que sea entendido por todo el mundo.

Entonces, mi propuesta, llama a las rutas regulares de buses interurbanos (que no tienen nada de especiales) "servicios interurbanos" y no "especiales".
Y a los servicios "especiales" (que no son "normales"), pues los llamas "especiales".

¿Qué mejor que las cosas por su nombre?


----------



## Cal inhibes

Estoy de acuerdo con "rutas ocasionales". Sólo querría decirte que las rutas no circulan. Los que circulan son los vehículos por las rutas.
Saludo


----------



## ramonjosegn

Gabriel said:


> ¿Y por qué no los renombras?
> Dado que quieres hacer un sitio web de uso internacional informando los servicios de buses de varias ciudades en varios países manteniendo la nomenclatura, y que no podrás encontrar una única nomenclatura que coincida con el "uso estándar" de todas las ciudades, porque tienen estándares distintos.
> 
> Entonces, como dijiste, es mejor usar algo lo más "neutro" posible que sea entendido por todo el mundo.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué mejor que las cosas por su nombre?



 Gracias por la idea. De hecho los nombres son tan confusos que la gente los suele llamar por su color o algo que haga referencia a su color (azulita -_urbano_-, naranjita, zanahoria, vino tinto -_especial_-, etc)



Cal inhibes said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con "rutas ocasionales".
> Saludo



Gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## Ludaico

Recopilemos. Tenemos hasta ahora doce propuestas, que son las siguientes: circunstancial, contratado, discrecional, emergente, especial, esporádico, eventual, excepcional, extraordinario, ocasional, singular y tour. Muchas de éstas han sido propuestas con los sustantivos ruta o servicio antepuestos.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola, buenas:

Veo que este es uno de esos hilos que tiene casi tantas opiniones como intervinientes (palabra que ya por fin va a aceptar la Academia: aleluya).

Bien, pues esta es una opinión más:



Elxenc said:


> después de  una pequeña campaña encuestadora ha resultado que nadie de las personas a las que he preguntado, de cultura media-alta, no sabía a ciencia cierta que quería decir eso de "transporte discrecional" y para nada coincidía con lo que realmente pretenden decir desde las esferas oficiales.




Depende mucho, estimado *Elxenc*, de la edad de los encuestados. Yo creo que los de titantos para arriba te hubiéramos contestado que conocemos perfectamente el significado de transporte o servicio _*discrecional*_. 

Por otra parte, la palabra _*especial *_¡está tan manida...!  Es que sirve para todo lo que se sale de lo habitual: es un comodín. Por ejemplo, un transporte especial puede ser el que hace un camionazo de estos que necesitan a otro vehículo que vaya avisando de su presencia en la carretera. Y me sé más ejemplos.

Yo soy partidario de mantener esa palabra por diversas razones. Verás:

Porque ya estaba arraigada, tanto en el habla urbana como en el habla rural, y se entendía muy bien.

Porque es una palabra española y en cuanto bajemos los brazos se nos meterá un anglicismo para designar este tipo de viajes o rutas, como ya ha ocurrido con los dichosos _vuelos chárter_. (A estas alturas, a ver quién es el valiente que dice _vuelo discrecional_).

Porque es una bonita palabra, suena muy bien y además evoca libertad  (discrecional = a discreción). "Bel-líssima".

Porque la siguen utilizando las Administraciones con toda normalidad, y no veo por qué tenemos que marchar unos por un lado y otros por otro lado.

Porque cualquier extranjero puede buscarla en el DRAE e informarse perfectamente:

~ discrecional.
*1. *m. *servicio *público regulable en función de las necesidades de los usuarios y de la empresa que lo presta.


En fin, fin del rollo y fin del trayecto. Saludos cordiales.


----------

